# italian abroad



## grahams mum (Nov 1, 2010)

One day i go abroad to bigga hotel.Inna morning i go down to eata breakfast.I tella waitress i wan two pissas toast.She bring only one piss.Itella i wan two piss.She say go toilet.I say you no understand,I wan two piss on ma plate.She sayyou betta no pissa onna plate you dirty sonna b***h. .Idonna even know lady and she call me sonna b***h.Later i go to cafe.The waitress brings me knife but no fock .I tella i wan fock.She say everyone wan fock.I say you no understand,i wanna fock on table.She say you betta no fock on table you dirty sonna b***h.I fed up so i go back to hotel to sleep.At hotel i find no skits on bed I call the manager and tella him i wanna skit on bed. He say you betta no skit in bed you dirty sonna  b***h.I go to reception and lady say"pease on you"i say piss on you too you sonna b***h. I gonna back to italy pronto.


----------



## grahams mum (Nov 1, 2010)

i hope is not too dirty is up to you northerner !!! or caroline


----------



## Monica (Nov 5, 2010)

I only just saw this joke. Good one!


----------

